# 2015 Western Wideout and Tornado 2.5 yard



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

2015 Western Wideout 2 plug. 
Used 2 seasons. $4500

2015 Western Tornado 2.5 Yard 
Used 2 seasons. 
Inverted V , 2 western LED lights. $5500

Both garage kept



















16101 in Pa. Dave at 724-730-8593


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Also have Ultra Mount 2 part # 33886-1 
For 2010-2016 Ram 4x4 2500/3500. Also 2 years old comes with mount ,all truck side wiring , plow sleeves and handheld controller. $ 600. Thanks


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Plow reduced to $4000
Spreader reduced to $5000
Buy both for $8500.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NorthernSvc's said:


> Where are you located?


16101 in Pa.


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes 16101 in Pa. North of Pittsburgh


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Last price reduction. Plow 3500
Spreader 4000
If you buy both can have them for 7000


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sent you a PM. I’m interested in the plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

sns250 said:


> Sent you a PM. I'm interested in the plow.


Good buyer here ^^


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Plow is sold
Still have spreader. Tornado 2.5 Yard 
And western LT .5 yard 1100lbs


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beno72 said:


> Plow is sold
> Still have spreader. Tornado 2.5 Yard
> And western LT .5 yard 1100lbs


Do you still have the LT for sale?


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Andy15 said:


> Do you still have the LT for sale?


Sorry , it's gone


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beno72 said:


> Sorry , it's gone


Bummer. Thanks for the quick response! If you don't mind my asking, did you like the unit?


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

I actually kept this unit. Was going to get a truck craft dumped with spreader. But it's $10,000 and I have a gooseneck trailer so it would have to be removed for summer. 
The Lt doesn't work great with bulk salt. First year i used bagged salt and it was great. Next two years couldn't get bulk to go through. I keep salt in a garage so it dried up over summer and I removed all but 1 and a half covers over auger and it works good now. I lose some just driving but not much. I also added 8" boards around to double capacity and works fine


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beno72 said:


> I actually kept this unit. Was going to get a truck craft dumped with spreader. But it's $10,000 and I have a gooseneck trailer so it would have to be removed for summer.
> The Lt doesn't work great with bulk salt. First year i used bagged salt and it was great. Next two years couldn't get bulk to go through. I keep salt in a garage so it dried up over summer and I removed all but 1 and a half covers over auger and it works good now. I lose some just driving but not much. I also added 8" boards around to double capacity and works fine


Thank you for your input!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’m late to the party 
Add a second vibratory on bottom and use bulk no issues


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

ponyboy said:


> I'm late to the party
> Add a second vibratory on bottom and use bulk no issues


Thanks! I picked up a Blizzard.5 yard from Storks at a good price. It's the same as the Western. Where did you mount the second vibrator? I have a feeling I'll end up taking that route.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I had one on back one in bottom side near augur


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

ponyboy said:


> I had one on back one in bottom side near augur


Thanks! I appreciate your help! I was considering putting it in a different spot, but by the auger makes more sense


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I had the snow X version look them up they’ll tell you exactly where to put the optional vibrator
Do yourself a favor do not turn both vibrators on with one switch you will probably blow the fuse make sure you put them on separate switches


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That was a big problem for the original controllers a lot of people had to vibrators hooked up to the one factory vibrator switch if you go to Angelos you can buy a buyers vibrator cheap and it comes with a toggle switch


----------



## Andy15 (Feb 7, 2018)

ponyboy said:


> I had the snow X version look them up they'll tell you exactly where to put the optional vibrator
> Do yourself a favor do not turn both vibrators on with one switch you will probably blow the fuse make sure you put them on separate switches


Again, thank you! I would have wired them on the same switch!


----------

